# All Kage in history ranking ?



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Feb 8, 2018)

Could you guys rank all Kage in Naruto. Use this pattern:
High Kage:
Kage between high and mid:
Mid Kage:
Kage between mid and low:
Low Kage:
People who was Kage, but weren't at that level(if you think that someone is too weak to be Kage level).
P.S Count by their most powerful forms.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 8, 2018)

*Legendary*

Naruto
Kakashi (DMS)

*Top Tier*

Hashirama
BM Minato
*Border*

Prime Hiruzen
Adult Gaara
*Mid Tier*

Third Raikage/Tsuande

2nd generation kages (Gengetsu,  MUU,  Tobirama)
Ohnoki
Ay
3rd kazekage
*Border*

Mei (The last movie)
Kurotsuchi (Boruto movie)
Darui (Boruto movie)
*Low*

Rasa/Chojuro

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Architect (Feb 8, 2018)

*Above kage:*
Hashirama, Naruto*
High Kage:*
Muu, Gengentsu, Third Raikage, Onoki, Desert Gaara
*Kage between high and mid:*
Prime Hiruzen
*Mid Kage:*
Kakashi, A, Darui
*Kage between mid and low:*
Minato, Tobirama, Rassa, Mei, Tsunade, 3rd Kazekage
*Low Kage:*
Kurotsuchi
*Who weren't at kage level:*
Chojuro

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 8, 2018)

Donno about 1st and 2nd Raikages, 1st Tsuchikage, 1st and 3rd Mizukages and 1st and 2nd Kazekages

Besides them

God Tier:
Naruto 
Kakashi (Rikudou DMS) 

Pseuodo God Tier:
Hashirama

Top Tier:
Minato (BM)

High Kage:
Minato (Alive as Hokage)
Adult Gaara
Tobirama
Muu/ Gengetsu
Onoki
A3

Mid Kage: 
A4
Hiruzen
Yagura
3rd Kazekage
Tsunade
Mei

Low Kage
Rasa
Kakashi (As Hokage)
Darui
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Feb 8, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> *Legendary*
> 
> Naruto
> Kakashi (DMS)
> ...


And how high in this hierarchy would be 3rd Kazekage. Btw. Thanks for answer.


----------



## The_Conqueror (Feb 8, 2018)

Polandfan said:


> And how high in this hierarchy would be 3rd Kazekage. Btw. Thanks for answer.


He would be in mid tier


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Feb 8, 2018)

The_Conqueror said:


> He would be in mid tier


Thx.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dec0de (Feb 8, 2018)

God Tier
Naruto
Rikudou DMS Kakashi

Top Tier
Hashirama
BM Minato (there's not enough power difference compared to Hashirama to separate them from each other)

High Kage
Gaara (adult, may also be one Tier higher but i'm on the fence)
Muu/Gengetsu
A3
Minato (Rahul convinced me enough to put him on lower half of High Kage)
Tobirama (got retconned as a worse Minato with Hiraishin and what we have seen from him during the war doesn't make him as impressive as people think he is + he can't even use the explosion jutsu he used vs Juubito as a non edo without dieing himself  in the process, but i guess he still stronger than the Mid Kage Tier)
Onoki

Mid Kage
Gaara (War Arc, performed well vs Gengetsu and iirc Muu and was imo the 2nd strongest Kage in the War after Onoki)
A4
Hiruzen (old one we have seen vs Orochimaru and in the War Arc)
Yagura
Tsunade
Mei
3rd Kazekage

Low Kage
Kakashi (as actual Hokage & in Boruto era, may also be Mid Kage due to his new S-Rank Lightning style jutsu that he can use omnidirectional, but i'm not sure)
Darui (till we see more of him as a adult, what we have seen in Momoshiki arc doesn't convince me enough to put him in Mid Kage)
Rasa
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro (may aswell not even be Kage level tbh, worst Kage who's strength we know about)


----------



## Charmed (Feb 8, 2018)

*Top-Tier:*
Hashirama, Naruto*
High Kage:*
Muu, Gengentsu, Third Raikage, Onoki, 3rd Kazekage, Adult Gaara, Tobirama
*Mid Kage:*
Hiruzen, Minato, Mei, Tsunade, Rasa, Chojuro, Kurotsuchi, Darui, Yagura
*Low Kage:*
Kakashi, Shamon (2nd Kazekage).


*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm glad 2 c most users put the 3rd at Mid Kage, but guess who killed him when he was just a teen :'v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dec0de said:


> Minato (alive Minato is too overrated by too many people due to Hiraishin and he couldn't even attain SM for too long, lacking damage output in the process against opponents who are either durable or have strong defensive techniques)


 





What has Prime Hiruzen done btw??

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dec0de (Feb 8, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> What has Prime Hiruzen done btw??



You're right about Prime Hiruzen, which is why i've edited him out of my list. Anyway about Minato, the first two pictures were against a significantly less experienced A4 and a young Killer Bee was able to react on him during the same encounter...
Third one was against a young 14 years old Obito, who's always relied so much on his extremely haxed Kamui ability since he awakened MS, but still impressive to figure out a weakness so fast. The fourth one is the only one, that would really incline me to put him as a High Kage even though i still find him overrated, cause it's a impressive feat that no Mid Kage would really be able to accomplish. Still, i wouldn't put him as the highest one in High Kage, but probably above Onoki if anything. Also changed Tobirama's placement in the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 8, 2018)

Prime Hiruzen was stated to be the strongest so he's god tier.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maverick04 (Feb 8, 2018)

Dec0de said:


> the first two pictures were against a significantly less experienced A4


Minato was probably younger than him at the time..And way more inexperienced..I agree with the Killer Bee part..Thats why Minato says that Bee has shinobi killer instincts



Dec0de said:


> Third one was against a young 14 years old Obito, who's always relied so much on his extremely haxed Kamui ability since he awakened MS, but still impressive to figure out a weakness so fast.


But Obito was controlling the freaking ninetails and he had knowledge of how Minato's Hiraishin works..Minato had to figure out Kamui phasing, when Obito materializes and dematerializes and when to attack, all the while trying not to get tagged



Dec0de said:


> The forth one is the only one, that would really incline me to put him as a High Kage even though i still find him overrated, cause it's a impressive feat that no Mid Kage would really be able to accomplish.


I don't even see High Kages doing that..Onoki can't possibly charge a Jinton big enough to nullify the BD..Same with Muu..Sage mode Naruto and Jiraiya get obliterated..Itachi can probably repel it with Yata mirror (depends on how you think Yata mirror works), A3 can't really tank something of that big a scale.. Probably Adult Gaara in the desert might gather a ridiculous amount of sand and block reduce the damage



Dec0de said:


> You're right about Prime Hiruzen, which is why i've edited him out of my list.


Good call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Feb 8, 2018)

Rikudo class: Naruto (Sasuke)

Legendary class:  Hashirama, BM Minato 
(Prime Hiruzen)
Adult Gaara

High Kage class: Minato
Tobirama
Oonoki
Mu, Gengetsu 
WA Gaara
(Itachi)
(Danzo)
Tsunade
A3
Old Hiruzen

Mid kage class:
A4
Mei, Yagura
Darui
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro 
K3
Rasa

Low Kage 
Kakashi
K1
K2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 8, 2018)

*God tier*

Naruto

*Top tier *

Hashi

*High Kage*

Prime Hiruzen 
Minato
Yagura*
Tsunade/Tob
Onoki

*Mid Kage lvl*

French Dude
Mu
Sandaime Raikage 
Gaara
Mei
A
Rasa
*
Low Kage lvl*

Hiruzen/Kakashi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 8, 2018)

God Tier
Naruto

Demi God Tier
Hashirama

High Tier
Minato
Gaara
Muu
Gengetsu
Onoki
A3

Mid Tier
A4
Hiruzen
3rd Kagekaze
Mei

Low Kage
Rasa
All other Kages


----------



## Kisame (Feb 8, 2018)

*Tier 0:*

Naruto
Hashirama
*Tier 1:*

Bijū Mode Minato

*Tier 2:*

Tobirama / Hokage Minato
Ōnoki
Gaara
Mū / Gengetsu
3rd Ē

*Tier 3:*

4th Ē
3rd Kazekage

*Tier 4:*

Hiruzen
Rasa
Hokage Kakashi
Tsunade
Mei
Meh, this is a quick list.


----------



## Kyu (Feb 8, 2018)

Ranking their overall combat prowess during their reign as Kage.
*
God Tier
*
1.) Uzumaki Naruto [Prime]
*
Top Tier
*
2.) Senju Hashirama [Prime] ~ Sarutobi Hiruzen [Prime]*
3.) Namikaze Minato [Edo, Bijū Mode]

*High Tier
*
4.) Namikaze Minato [Alive]
5.) Senju Tobirama
6.) Gaara [Prime]
7.) Ōnoki
8.) A3
9.) Mū ~ Gengetsu
10.) A4
11.) Tsunade

*Mid Tier
*
12.) Sandaime Kazekage
13.) Terumi Mei

*Low Tier*
14.) Sarutobi Hiruzen [Old]
15.) Hatake Kakashi
16.) Rasa


*=Pre-retconned "Strongest Hokage" hype taken at face value.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Feb 8, 2018)

Can't be bothered to do my own list I'm lazy XD. I do think Tsunade is like low High Kage compared to all these other lists that have her low to mid.


----------



## hbcaptain (Feb 9, 2018)

Naruto

Hashirama
BM Minato






Minato (alive)
Prime Hiruzen
Tobirama
Boruto Era Gaara

Onoki (post stone will)
Muu/Gengetsu/Tsunade
AAA
Old Hiruzen
A4
Third Kazekage
War Gaara/Onoki (pre stone will)
Rasa/Mei Terumi
BoS Gaara
Kage Darui/Kage Kuro'/Kage Chojuro
Hokage Kakashi


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 9, 2018)

hbcaptain said:


> Naruto
> 
> Hashirama
> BM Minato
> ...






I binge watched DanganRonpa recently so don't take this personally. 

but such disrespect to place the most talented ninja in the verse so low!!!!!


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Feb 9, 2018)

Naruto Uzumaki
Hashirama Senju

(large gap)

Minato Namikaze
Tobirama Senju
Tsunade
Muu / Gengetsu

(very small gap)

Onoki
A3
A4
Gaara
Yagura Karatachi
Mei Terumi

(small gap)

Sandaime Kazekage
Hiruzen Sarutobi (Old)
Rasa
Kakashi Hatake

Byakuren, Reto, Shamon, Ishikawa, A1, A2 and Sandaime Mizukage are presumably all Low Kages or weaker Mid Kages.

Kurotsuchi, Darui and Chojuro are at least Mid Kages.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kisame (Feb 9, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Naruto Uzumaki
> Hashirama Senju
> 
> (large gap)
> ...


----------



## ARGUS (Sep 24, 2018)

Based on the forms during their tenure as kages

1. Naruto 
2. Hashirama 
3. Tobirama 
4. Minato 
5. Third Raikage
6. Muu 
7. Ay 
8. Hiruzen
8. Gengetsu 
9. Onoki 
10. Gaara 
11. Tsunade 
12. Mei 
13. Rasa 
14. Darui 
15. Chojuro 
16. Kurotsuchi 
17. Kakashi


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 24, 2018)

*God Tier:*

Naruto

*God-like Tier:*

Hashirama

*Extreme High Kages:
*
Prime Hiruzen
Minato
Tobirama with ET

*High Kages:*

Tobirama
Adult Gaara

*Bridge between High and Mid Kage Sections:*

Muu / Prime Ônoki
Tsunade
Yagura*

*Mid Kages:*

Old Hiruzen (with edo feats and part 2 power scaling due to his portrayal & reputation) (at least)
Danzo with Koto
A3 / Gengetsu
WA Ônoki
WA Gaara
3rd Kazekage*
Mei / Danzo w/o koto

*Low Kages:
*
A4  (with both arms he is close to mid kage section, with one arm he is very restricted but generally ı think he is a top  of low kage and bottom of mid kage)
Rasa
Hokage Kakashi (could be better than Rasa but he cant pass A4 ı think)


Other kages need more feats and portrayal to rank him.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 24, 2018)

High Kage 

Naruto 
Hashirama 
Minato 

Mid Kage 

Tobirama 
Danzo 
Tsunade 
Hiruzen 
Onoki 
Gengetsu
Gaara 
Muu 


Low Kage 

3rd Kazekage 
Ei(3)
Ei(4)
Rasa 
Mei 
Yagura


----------



## Turrin (Sep 24, 2018)

*God Tier*
1. Naruto
2. Hashirama

*Legendary Kages*
3. Minato
4. Danzo
5. Tobirama

*High/Mid Kage*
6. Gengetsu
7. Mu
8. Onoki (Will of Stone)
9. Tsunade
10. Sandaime-Raikage
11. Yondaime Raikage
11. Gaara

*Low Kage*
12. Mei
13. Rasa

Those are the ones I can easily place, w/ the gaps between each varying. Then we have the harder ones.

Hiruzen - He's tough to place because his Portrayal is all over the place and PI stuff is largely Retecon'd. But disregarding PI stuff, there are still some key points we can look at. Hiruzen even Old and weakened as an Edo, was consider Hokage-level in the 4th-Ninja War, and the fact that it was stated as "Hokage level" and not Kage level, implies an excellence beyond regular Kages. Old-Hiruzen was also able to hold off Shin Suusenju, demonstrating a wide variety of Ninjutsu and powerful ones at that; in part supporting his title as professor, which was also reiterated in PII, when he was able to figure out Juubito's black orbs in a matter of moments. Also nothing takes away from the fact that he managed to nearly defeat Orochimaru even as an Old man. So I'd say at the very least Old-Hiruzen should be towards the top of High/Mid Kage as an Old-Man; and in his Prime, he should likely ether be the strongest on that Tier, or is within the Legendary-Kage Tier. But we simply don't have enough information to support more then that.

Onoki Prime - Much like Hiruzen, Onoki even in his Old age has Feats and statements that place him towards the top of High/Mid - Kage, so I imagine that at his absolute best Onoki is ether the Strongest Mid / High Kage besides perhaps Prime-Hiruzen, or he is perhaps on the Legendary Kage Tier. 

Kakashi - He lost his Sharingan, but he reached his Prime in the Boruto Era, so I imagine that he's very powerful, and he is a Hokage, so I doubt he's any weaker then being near the Top of High / Mid Kage. He also could possibly be even beyond that depending on what he has learned.

Darui / Choujiro / Kurotsuchi - Kuro and Choujiro were already Elite Jonin back during Shippuden and Darui was already pushing close to Low-Kage, if not in that Tier. So I have to imagine that at a minimum with over a decade to improve they are all at the level of Mid / High Kage, and probably close to the Top. Considering Boruto's Power Scaling; and their ability to tangle even temporarily with Kinshiki and Momoshiki. I wouldn't be surprised if they were all at the very Top of High / Mid Kage, and possibly could even qualify for Legendary Kage.

Adult Gaara - He was already at High / Mid Kage level by the end of Shippuden. With a decade to improve, especially if his improvements in the novels are counted, his bare minimum is Top of Mid / High Kage, but he is most likely Legendary Kage Tier. 

Sandaime Kazekage - Strongest Kazekage, but lost to Sasori, should ether be the strongest Low-Kage or the weakest High/Mid Kage. Assuming Sasori didn't win through BS.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 24, 2018)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Naruto Uzumaki
> Hashirama Senju
> 
> (large gap)




There's a large gap between those two.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Sep 24, 2018)

I didn’t even count Kakashi or the new Kage as there is so little info on them by sheer powerscaling considering all of the villains are at least Sannin level or stronger they at least have to be mid to have some level of functionality in this manga , also they have reached the Kage seat at a young age which tells me they have insane growth rates and they have been Kage’s at least 10+ years now so even then they were thought strong enough to lead the village while tells me they were pretty close to Kage level even in the last post Shippuden .


----------



## Stonaem (Sep 24, 2018)

Naruto [Transcendant]
>>>> BSM Minato [Legendary]
>= Orochimaru (Hidden Sound)
> Prime Nagato
> Rinne Obito
> RSM DMS Kakashi 
> BM Yagura 
> SM Hashirama
>=< Prime Hiruzen 
> SANDaime [Master]
>= Prime Ohnoki
> Prime Hanzo (lacks support abilities)
> WA Gaara (don't watch Boruto . . . yet)
> Gengetsu
> Muu
> Tsunade [Leader]
>= Rasa
>= Ay(3)
>= Tobirama
>= Mei
> Ei(4) 
> Darui [Skilled]
> Mifune (Land of Iron)
>= Kurotsuchi
> Chojuro
> Unknown Kazekage
> Unknown Kage


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 25, 2018)

Silnaem said:


> >>>> BSM Minato [Legendary]
> >= Orochimaru (Hidden Sound)
> > Prime Nagato
> > Rinne Obito
> ...





Silnaem said:


> > WA Gaara (don't watch Boruto . . . yet)
> > Gengetsu
> > Muu
> > Tsunade [Leader]
> ...


 
Dude... Its just so many wrong in here.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 21, 2018)

Dec0de said:


> he can't even use the explosion jutsu he used vs Juubito as a non edo without dieing himself in the process,


That's why he knows Edo Tensei.. To use a dead guy as the fuel for the explosions.


----------



## Leaf Hurricane (Nov 21, 2018)

Where is the True Hokage ? Where is Itachi Sama ?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Nov 21, 2018)

Gin Ichimaru's Shadow said:


> Could you guys rank all Kage in Naruto. Use this pattern:
> High Kage:
> Kage between high and mid:
> Mid Kage:
> ...



Naruto Uzumaki
Hashirama Senju
Minato Namikaze

Gaara 
Hiruzen Sarutobi (Prime)
Tobirama Senju
Tsunade
Mū / Gengetsu Hōzuki

Onoki
A3
A4
Yagura 
Mei Terumi

Hiruzen Sarutobi (Old)
Kakashi Hatake
Sandaime Kazekage
Rasa
*Reto, Shamon and Sandaime Mizukage go here somewhere*

No idea where to place Kurotsuchi, Chojuro and Darui as their feats took place in a battle with power levels that were all over the place. 

Byakuren and Ishikawa are difficult to place too except that they were weaker than Hashirama and probably Tobirama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldierofficial (Nov 25, 2018)

*Tier 0:*
Naruto

*Tier 1:*
Hashirama

*Tier 2:*
Minato
Hiruzen
Tobirama

*Tier 3:*
Gaara
Yagura
A3
Mu/Gengetsu
Onoki
Tsunade
A4

*Tier 4:*
3rd Kazekage
Mei
Darui

*Tier 5:*
Kakashi
Rasa
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro


----------



## hbcaptain (Nov 25, 2018)

Tier 1
Naruto

Tier 2

Tier 3

Tier 4
Hashirama

Tier 5

Tier 6

Tier 7
Minato
Tobirama
Prime Hiruzen
Adult Gaara

Tier 8
Onoki (post stone will)
Muu/Gengetsu/Tsunade
AAA
A4/Yagura
3rd Kazekage

Tier 9
Rasa/Mei
Darui
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro
Hokage Kakashi


----------



## HokageSage2000 (Nov 25, 2018)

God Tier:
Naruto 
Kakashi (Rikudou DMS) 

TopTier:
Hashirama (SM)
Minato (BSM)
Orochimaru (Edo Tensei) 


High Kage:
Minato (Alive as Hokage)
Adult Gaara
Tobirama
Muu/ Gengetsu
Onoki


Mid Kage: 
A3
A4
Tsunade (BS) 
Hiruzen (Prime)
Hanzo (Prime)
Yagura
3rd Kazekage
Mei

Low Kage
Rasa
Kakashi (As Hokage)
Darui
Kurotsuchi
Chojuro


----------



## riousrain (Nov 25, 2018)

*God Kage*
Naruto - SPSM, defensive abilities for the village
Kakashi - DMS

*Legendary Kage*
Hashirama - Mokuton, Sage Mode
Minato - BM, Hiraishin, Frog summons

*High Kage*
Tsunade - Physical strength, Chakra reserves, Byakugo, Remote healing, Katsuyu
A3 - Durability, speed
Tobirama - Hiraishin, Suiton, ET
Mu - Jinton
Onoki - Jinton
Gaara - AoE abilities, Sealing jutsu
Hiruzen - Elemental ninjutsu, Enma

*Mid Kage*
Gengetsu
A4
Mei
Kurotsuchi

*Low Kage*
3rd Kazekage
Darui
Rasa
Chojuro


----------

